

Ask HN: Do you need a CS degree to be Linux/PHP Developer? - shire

I want to get into Programming with PHP development. I also like linux so maybe I&#x27;ll have a chance at becoming a linux programmer or SYS Admin someday. Most likely I&#x27;d like to freelance as PHP eventually.<p>My question is do I need a degree to be considered a job to do either one of those?
======
frankwiles
No not really. Wouldn't hurt for sure, but many employed professional
developers don't have CS degrees.

